# Mogadore and gas motors...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

There's been some question in the recent months about boats with gas motors being allowed on Mogadore Reservoir in 2014. I contacted the Akron Watershed. Following is my letter...

_There is a rumor going around that you will be able to have a gas motor on your boat at Mogadore Reservoir in 2014 as long as the prop is out of the water.
Is there any truth to this?
It&#8217;s my understanding that previously, no motors or gas tanks were allowed on boats.


Thank you for the clarification_


*...and the reply from the Watershed office...*


_Hello, 

I was forwarded your question. The City of Akron&#8217;s policy is that we DO NOT allow boaters to operate boats with gas motors on any City reservoir. The recreation on Mogadore Reservoir is managed by the Ohio Division of Wildlife. If you have further questions about boating or other recreation on Mogadore you can call the Northeast District office at (330) 644-2293 or visit their website. 

Thank you, 

Jessica Glowczewski
Superintendent
Watershed Division
Akron Water Supply
1570 Ravenna Rd
Kent, Ohio 44240
330-678-0077 ext 437_


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like you ticked her off


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

At least we can fire up our gas augers


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> Sounds like you ticked her off


I'm with ya Reel Grip! Just trying to put a rumor to rest. 
I hope they never allow boats with motors hanging off them at Mogadore, that place doesn't need any more pressure!!!

An email to the Division of Watercraft confirmed they know of no changes to the motor regulations at Moggy.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Toad Man said:


> At least we can fire up our gas augers


no u can,t....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> no u can,t....


I hope you're just kidding Mr. snag. I dislocated my shoulder a couple years ago and had to go the gas route since I cannot turn a manual auger any more(sold it). If not, can you post an "official" link stating as much? I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

If you go on dobass and look at the rules for the 2014 EEI season they have been changed to reflect the new rules regarding gas motors.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

cedar1 said:


> If you go on dobass and look at the rules for the 2014 EEI season they have been changed to reflect the new rules regarding gas motors.


Interesting.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

X2 no gas augers

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

Cull'in said:


> Interesting.


If Mogadore wasn't pressured enough already.... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

City of Akron says no motors, Div. of Watercraft says they don't know and I'm guessing the ODNR says gas motors allowed on boats...local and state government communication at it's finest! Gotta love it.

Is it spring yet!!!!?????


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

I was actually kidding regarding gas augers, hence the 

Gas augers are like being on the lake during open water. Electric motor only you're hand cranking or using an electric auger.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ODNR/DOW Dist3. Phil Hillman is who to contact.

Interpretation of OAC VERY clearly presented to DoBass as indeed we had to double take...

The new OAC permits gas engines on boat (propeller can stay on BTW). External tanks must be removed-if you have internal tank(s) the watercraft is ok. There are no size restrictions to watercraft. - this applies to E.Branch,Moggie,LaDue 

The info I received also presented clearly that Akron was a part of these changes and have full knowledge.

I remember a time when such places were going to be closed...to everyone.

Change is hard... rather see expanded recreation, opposed to contracting.

nip


----------



## C&P2013 (Apr 25, 2013)

since I'm kind of slow....you can have a gas motor on your boat, but you cannot operate / run it while on Moggie or ladue.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

correct... "operation" is not permitted. 

The long standing rules previously prohibited gas motors even being present on the waterways and at one time even prohibited boat in excess of 18'.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Some of the old timers may remember when they didn't even want electric motors or more than two batteries on our beloved Mogadore!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I hear Ya Cullin, 
She,s goin downhill fast.
Now we got more fishin pressure.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

REEL GRIP said:


> I hear Ya Cullin,
> She,s goin downhill fast.
> Now we got more fishin pressure.


Not sure if your referring to Nipididdee's post or not. But the DoBass people have been fishing there for years. Turneys 1,2, maybe three times a year. So the fishing pressure hasn't changed. What has changed is the "going down hill fast." I agree 100% with that statement. The fishery is awesome but there are people out there that don't care and leave their trash behind. We know it's there and it's disappointing. Fact is, a couple areas have been closed down because of the trash. Pack it in, pack it out plus more.... It's not the boats with gas motors that will ruin Mogy, it's the trash.....


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

The trash is ridiculous at times and very disrespectful to everyone and the environment. I wonder if they had a few trash cans for the people to use if it would help. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Slab assassin 55 said:


> The trash is ridiculous at times and very disrespectful to everyone and the environment. I wonder if they had a few trash cans for the people to use if it would help.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 We are the trash cans....


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> I hope you're just kidding Mr. snag. I dislocated my shoulder a couple years ago and had to go the gas route since I cannot turn a manual auger any more(sold it). If not, can you post an "official" link stating as much? I'd appreciate it. Thanks.


 cj I don,t have a link for that no gas auger info, but last year this time there was talk of gas augers, and ice bucket jon stated no gas augers, being he,s a watershed ranger he,s got all the current info...



toad man sorry didn,t catch on to the smileys...


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Curious to see if there was any motivating factor to this decision, perhaps the state now improving the launch ramps and maybe fixing Lansinger Rd.

As it is now you couldn't launch a very big boat at the Rt.43 ramp (not sure one could get under the bridge anyway) and the parking at the Lansinger ramp could be a nightmare for a number of larger rigs.

You guys let me know how it goes, I'll be at Shenango!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

No way am I goona see you at Shenango...too many dang gas boats! :T

Unsure if this meets the criteria to open gas tax excise dollars towards the lakes...possibly,but doubt it. Give a good argument at least for allowing other monies towards improvements.

Personally, the rougher the ramp...the better the fishing  That's what 4x4 is for...

Can say that Phil indicated the changes as...

the former rule as unnecessary, overly burdensome, and not useful for allowing many anglers to use these reservoirs.


----------



## fishinnut123 (Oct 30, 2008)

Maybe Meander is next!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Slab assassin 55 said:


> The trash is ridiculous at times and very disrespectful to everyone and the environment. I wonder if they had a few trash cans for the people to use if it would help.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


They've had trash cans, even dumpsters. The "trashy" people brought their trash(even raggedy furniture, deer carcasses, etc.) from home and filled them up to overflowing, spilling over causing an even greater mess. City stopped that fast by removing all containers! Now it goes on the ground, or into the lake!! You can't stop trashy people from trashing-just take a drive on the weekend on any lonely rural road!


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

....and Dinger fires up the trollin' motor....

"Geez...can't wait to clean out those ramps power loadin' the Ol' Procraft!"

Bwahahaha!

~let the games begin~


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

It will be just like wingfoot, power loading and guys on plane. Oh well, it used to be enjoyable out there


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i heard there will be absolutely no power loading permitted. i sure hope they enforce this. the ramps at mogadore and ladue are bad enough without adding big holes.


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> They've had trash cans, even dumpsters. The "trashy" people brought their trash(even raggedy furniture, deer carcasses, etc.) from home and filled them up to overflowing, spilling over causing an even greater mess. City stopped that fast by removing all containers! Now it goes on the ground, or into the lake!! You can't stop trashy people from trashing-just take a drive on the weekend on any lonely rural road!


Americans at their finest.


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

From what I understand they will be placing cameras on light poles and citations will be issued to those running their motors(power loading).

I guess alot like the school zone cameras.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

What worries me is.
Some one with a 2000 lb. boat,
is gonna get hung up try'in to pull it out,
due to the shoddy ramps. then aint nobody
goin nowhere till someone pulls him out.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

The lansinger ramp has a decent drop off of the pad and a heavier boat will definitely have some problems. Not to mention the shallow spot directly behind the ramp that I found when the water was lowered this year. 

I saw a few clubs that have Moggy listed on their schedule. These are not electric only clubs so I imagine quite a few more boats will be out there this year. Better get there early to find a spot to park.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll be early, at Walborn or Nimasila,
Better fishin anyway.
Moggy bite has really slowed
the past few years.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

REEL GRIP said:


> I'll be early, at Walborn or Nimasila,
> Better fishin anyway.
> Moggy bite has really slowed
> the past few years.


I tried Nimi a few times last year and didn't have the success I do at Moggy (bass). Was a little unfamiliar and didn't have electronics the first couple times out. I may try Summit lake a few times this year. At least I know I won't have to compete for parking spaces but just have to worry about the truck being there when I get back.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Maybe Nimisila will make a bit of a comeback If everybody is out thrashing Mogadore to a froth.

cedar1, you and I ain't worried about it, we can catch 'em anywhere!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Personally, the rougher the ramp...the better the fishing That's what 4x4 is for...


That's what [_*kayaks*_ are for, lol!


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Just because new OAC allows gas motors on these reservoirs doesn't necessarily mean the City of Akron has to adopt these new policies. Cities have the ability to make laws more restrictive than state or federal laws. For instance ODNR makes hunting laws and seasons, however local cities often prohibit hunting within their communities all together or allow only certain methods (i.e. archery only). I assume this is a similar issue. If not, tournament directors have the ability to make such restrictions (ex.10hp and under)dont they?? If not I would then expect to see certain electric only series names be changed. Because it just wouldnt be a true statement at this point. Finally, isnt all about conservation that we as anglers should support?? There is more than ample availability for those with gas motors in Ohio, there is no need for exploiting our already troubled waters and further. I often think tournament directors get clouded in their vision with the potential of more participants in their not so full capped events which equal more money in their pockets than looking out for the better of our ecosystems.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Yikes JP! 

Winter got you down!?

The State advised us...we didn't ask for it- quite the contrary...

Given the change is in effect not much else to do but accept it.

We choose to indeed allow big boats to enter just as we do on similar waterways with same restrictions... You can't USE the gas motos

Wait till the 12'er puts a hurt on the 20' glass rigs...no need for name change. #noenemy

nip


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Nip:
Please correct me if I am wrong. It seems to me that for every additional team you get to pay entry fees, the more money goes in your pocket. I apologize in advance if I am way off base here! If I am however correct here, does that not mean you have a financial gain in the state allowing previously restricted Bassboats on Mogadore and Ladue?


----------



## Anziosaint (Apr 5, 2013)

Guys, this is a interesting thread. Here's my take. I really enjoy fishing the big lakes.... Salt fork, tappen, Seneca,etc. to really appreciate those lakes you need a boat with gas motor to cover some water and get to those honey-hole coves and grass beds.... I also like the small lakes but miss on those with the "electric only" restrictions because I don't have a 12ft with a troller. I like the idea of at least making moggy available to all anglers to fish as long as they keep the engines off. I am kinda getting the impression some guys think they have some "claim" to a lake. Sometimes I hit portage and is ridiculously busy...... It happens. Other times I go to salt fork and I feel like I own the lake . It happens. If I feel a lake is getting overrun/fished I take some time off and explore other places .. This is just my 2c


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Leabu- correct, but your correlation of "money in your pocket" somewhat reveals your presumed bias...

I'll allow our reputation to speak for ourselves. That said, my personal vested interests lay with our anglers and the future of anglers. I hope my outdoors life exemplifies this to the majority.

Participation increases payouts... I don't run a business to go broke. Generating revenue for that business is allowing us to enter our 14th season. I can only figure we must be doing something correct for the continued levels of enthusiasm.

Subjectively, I am clearly on the record with ODNR as opposing past attempts to open Akron watersheds to gas use despite the gas revenues tied back to recreational improvements.

This current resolve seems to be the "middle" ground. It's a reported done deal so personally I'll have to take it.

My heart is sad indeed given the uniqueness of the history with Akron lakes.

My mind though senses some responsibility to ease this paradigm shift for all involved by way of overcoming my personal feelings of change. 

Our/my support, is an acceptance for others to follow and has nothing to do with the bank.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You ought to be a politician Nip. I always enjoy reading your responses.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> the former rule as unnecessary, overly burdensome, and not useful for allowing many anglers to use these reservoirs.


Perhaps Mr.Hillman and the ODNR could use this same reasoning to open access for fishing in the wildlife refuge area at Mosquito.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Not going to lie, I was begging for this rule until I became the owner of an all electric boat!
I also think the rule played a part in creating tremendous fisheries at Mogadore (and LaDue). I'll adjust I'm sure and when and if the crowds get to be too much, I'll head to another honey hole.

I'm glad I got to enjoy my "private" lake while I did. I think after a trip a two, many of the newbies are going to leave disappointed, wondering what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

worse than a politician Lewzer.... juvie PO...have to negotiate with 13 year olds...much like bass anglers in the winter


----------



## barf (May 10, 2009)

Cull'in said:


> Not going to lie, I was begging for this rule until I became the owner of an all electric boat!
> I also think the rule played a part in creating tremendous fisheries at Mogadore (and LaDue). I'll adjust I'm sure and when and if the crowds get to be too much, I'll head to another honey hole.
> 
> I'm glad I got to enjoy my "private" lake while I did. I think after a trip a two, many of the newbies are going to leave disappointed, wondering what all the fuss was about.


there is no doubt about that.... Mogadore is a difficult lake to learn. (even for sunfish) I still haven't learned.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

So 3 pages later, I'm lost. Motors? No motors? Motors but not aloud to have in the water? Motors for bass tournaments only? Is there any clear ruling on this or is it still just speculation? :T


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

It appears motor on the boat but must be out of the water. No exposed gas tanks. Just like nimi. With the consistent presence of DNR and party police on the water, I'm sure the rules will be followed. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

sbino18 said:


> ...No exposed gas tanks. Just like nimi. ..


Unless things have changed that's not the rule at Nimi.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

i searched the Ohio Administrative Code and I find several specific areas listed as electric only with gas motor alowed on the boat. I do not find Mogadore listed as one of the areas. I ask ODNR for the specific section and they refer me to the Akron Watershed. Can any one else find anything or does anyone have contact info for Phil Hillman who seems to be the reported source of the info?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:31


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> It appears motor on the boat but must be out of the water.


This ain't the rule at Nimi either.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

1501:31-13-07 [Effective 3/1/2014] Special fishing regulations for water areas owned or controlled by the division of wildlife.

(N) Fishing at Mogadore reservoir is permitted subject to the following regulations:

(1) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the bank or shoreline from the following locations:

(a) Five hundred feet surrounding the Mogadore reservoir dam, or

(b) On the bridges, or

(c) Within the rights-of-way of Ranfield road, Congress lake road, and state route 43.

(2) It shall be unlawful for any person to use gasoline motors. External fuel tanks are prohibited. Electric motors only are permitted for use on watercraft.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

leeabu said:


> Can any one else find anything or does anyone have contact info for Phil Hillman who seems to be the reported source of the info?


Look up ODNR Div. 3 Headquartrs phone number, call, and ask for Phil. He'll be glad to talk to you. He is the "Fisheries Supvr." and may refer you to an "Enforcements Officer" but I'm guessing he will tell you what you want to know himself.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

cedar1 said:


> It will be just like wingfoot, power loading and guys on plane. Oh well, it used to be enjoyable out there


I assume you are referring to larger boats and larger HP engines in your post. I have a ten horse motor(actually a 10 not a "disguised" 15) on a 14 foot aluminum boat. It will plane the boat with just me in it, and I powerload since I'm too old to dance on a trailer tongue anymore. On plane, I throw less wake than I do plowing along at half throttle.Personally, I do not run on plane near shorelines or other boaters, but I plan to continue to adhere to the ten hp limit, which is as far as I am able to find out, is the only engine limitation on Wingfoot.


----------



## TLaney91 (Jan 22, 2014)

I was out there and had a gas motor buzz by me but I think it may have been Watercraft or an ODNR worker


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Surprisingly, I received a call this AM asking to pass accurate info regarding regs in this thread as to avoid winter rumor mill.

Akron watershed superintendent is on board and had been part of discussed changes. 

The following is in effect 3/1/2014

East Branch, Mogadore and LaDue boaters may use any size watercraft on the lakes.

Watercrafts are allowed to have gas outboards

AT NO TIME CAN GAS ENGINES BE POWERED-- you may NOT "powerload" etc...

If a watercraft has an EXTERNAL gas tank- it must be removed

If a watercraft has a built in/ internal tank it is acceptable to be on the water

Outboards DO NOT need be "de-propped" and they DO NOT need to be tilted out of water.

Electric motors ONLY may be used on waterways

Contact Phil Hillman ODNR/DOW DISTRICT 3 with any needed information


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I also received a call from Phil Hillman this AM. Discussion was pretty much as Nip stated.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks all for the update..it will be nice nice not having to yank my 9.9 off to go there once in awhile..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

snag said:


> thanks all for the update..it will be nice nice not having to yank my 9.9 off to go there once in awhile..


X2-That thing gets heavier every year older that I get! I got a note from Div. 3. Apparently the City still prohibits my gas auger(exposed gas tank). A bass boat with a built in, full, 30 gallon tank is safer than my 1 pint exposed auger tank?! Oh we'll, guess there's other places to ice fish!


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

C.J.: The rationale there is that you can't operate a gas motor of any kind on Mogadore; not so much the exposed fuel tank (although technically that applies too). That means gas outboard, gas auger, etc.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> You ought to be a politician Nip. I always enjoy reading your responses.


Typical political answer too...dances around the direct question using a lot of fluff to cover their tracks.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I dunno JP... shocked and stunned at your feelings.

I stand by my direct answers - no fluff or politicking was intended.

Feel free to contact direct or even stop by the house. 

Given your status as a founding DoBass official and a past fishing partner of mine, I'm sure you still know where to find me... ????


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Come on spring, we all need to get out fishing!!!!!


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Ouch!...Ditto what Cull'in said!

Dinger <----drillin' holes


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds like everyone needs to go ice fishing!!! Fish are always biting! I will even drill your holes if you are too tired from taking that 9.9 off your boat!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Interesting thread. So who is willing to help out with a Mogie spring clean?


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

RedJada said:


> Interesting thread. So who is willing to help out with a Mogie spring clean?


I'll be out after the thaw. Will make sure to have a large trash bag on the boat. This is one of the few lakes around that can make you feel like you aren't in Ohio anymore since it is surrounded by trees and lots of wild life. See Blue Heron, bald eagles and osprey regularly. Past year saw a doe and fawn on the big island a couple of times. It's sad people take that for granted. Most of the time it is shore fishermen leaving trash but taking everything they catch in its place.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

sbino18 said:


> I'll be out after the thaw. Will make sure to have a large trash bag on the boat. This is one of the few lakes around that can make you feel like you aren't in Ohio anymore since it is surrounded by trees and lots of wild life. See Blue Heron, bald eagles and osprey regularly. Past year saw a doe and fawn on the big island a couple of times. It's sad people take that for granted. Most of the time it is shore fishermen leaving trash but taking everything they catch in its place.


X2!! Wingfoot is similar and gets a lot of "trash"(in a lot of ways!) also!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

The Ghost said:


> C.J.: The rationale there is that you can't operate a gas motor of any kind on Mogadore; not so much the exposed fuel tank (although technically that applies too). That means gas outboard, gas auger, etc.


Not allowed to use a gas auger but you can leave it hanging on the back of your shanty!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

RedJada said:


> Interesting thread. So who is willing to help out with a Mogie spring clean?


 Me + 1 Guest


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

sbino18 said:


> I'll be out after the thaw. Will make sure to have a large trash bag on the boat. This is one of the few lakes around that can make you feel like you aren't in Ohio anymore since it is surrounded by trees and lots of wild life. See Blue Heron, bald eagles and osprey regularly. Past year saw a doe and fawn on the big island a couple of times. It's sad people take that for granted. Most of the time it is shore fishermen leaving trash but taking everything they catch in its place.


 I'll probably get something going for a Mogie clean up soon after the snow melts. It' wouldn't be the first time and wont be the last. I agree sbino, it's a great lake with great scenery. Takes you off of the beaten path. 

I know one of the clean ups the DoBass people had a turny the same day. They did a great job on the boat house area.....


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Called the DNR and they told me to call the Div of watercraft. They told me that they have not heard anything and that as far as they are concerned, it stays the same untill they hear otherwise. And I asked about ice augers and they said that they are allowed. So I will be out with my gas auger on friday and hope to see others fishing and enjoying themselves also.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> Called the DNR and they told me to call the Div of watercraft. They told me that they have not heard anything and that as far as they are concerned, it stays the same untill they hear otherwise. And I asked about ice augers and they said that they are allowed. So I will be out with my gas auger on friday and hope to see others fishing and enjoying themselves also.


So they specifically said that gasoline ice augers are allowed? Hope you got their name and had them give you something formal in writing. As others have posted and unless things have changed more than anyone has noted here or your auger is propane gas vs. gasoline gas, always heard it has never been allowed at Mogadore.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

FishLaughAtMe said:


> Called the DNR and they told me to call the Div of watercraft. They told me that they have not heard anything and that as far as they are concerned, it stays the same untill they hear otherwise. And I asked about ice augers and they said that they are allowed. So I will be out with my gas auger on friday and hope to see others fishing and enjoying themselves also.


I emailed them last week and they replied just the opposite! No boat size restrictions as long as only electric propulsion is used, no external gas tanks(built in tanks are allowed), motors can be mounted and down but not run(even for power loading), and no gas augers since they have "external" tanks. Now I am as confused as before. Supposedly this thread was to clarify the actual situation! Someone is going to have a real problem out there sooner than later.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I emailed them last week and they replied just the opposite! No boat size restrictions as long as only electric propulsion is used, no external gas tanks(built in tanks are allowed), motors can be mounted and down but not run(even for power loading), and no gas augers since they have "external" tanks. Now I am as confused as before. Supposedly this thread was to clarify the actual situation! Someone is going to have a real problem out there sooner than later.


Also, that these new regs apply to ALL city of Akron reservoirs(except of course) Rockwell where no boating is permitted.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> Supposedly this thread was to clarify the actual situation! Someone is going to have a real problem out there sooner than later.


So who wants to be the first to throw the motor on or take the bass boat and head out?


----------



## S.S._Minnow_Fishing (Dec 15, 2013)

This is the reason I enjoy the very low pressure farm ponds so much, although they don't have the biggest fish, they are always biting and you will rarely see anybody else or deal with their wake.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

Ok, I was misinformed(dont call the div of watercraft I guess). The man that I talked talked to said that they got so many calls about the augers that they called akron and were told that augers are not allowed period. But on the boat side of the issue, they will be letting boats with outboards on the lake as long as the gas motors are not used and if it has an external gas tank it must be removed. But he also said that it is going to be on a trial basis, he did not go into how long the trial basis would be, that would be up to the city of akron. So now I have to wait for open water before I can fish mogi. Thats the info that I recieved, if anybody has heard otherwise, please post.


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

Cull'in said:


> Not allowed to use a gas auger but you can leave it hanging on the back of your shanty!



Officially Top 5 All Time post ever.... Continue.....


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

Got some information and hope it helps.  Regarding the use of propane powered ice augers, propane lanterns, and propane heaters, I just received confirmation from the Division of Watercraft, via ODNR legal counsel, that they are legal to use on East Branch, LaDue, and Mogadore reservoirs.


"Sent: Friday, January 31, 2014 2:16 PM
To: Green, Deborah
Subject: RE: Akron Water Supply Regs - Propane

Deb:

Ken and I discussed this yesterday, and a person is permitted to use a propane tank to power an auger.

Please let us know if you have any further questions.

Thank you.

Sincerely,


Brock A. Miskimen
Attorney
Ohio Department of Natural Resources
2045 Morse Road, Building D-3
Columbus, Ohio 43229-6693



From: Green, Deborah 
Sent: Wednesday, January 29, 2014 9:34 AM
Subject: Akron Water Supply Regs - Propane

Good Morning Ken,

I received a call yesterday asking about the use of propane motors at the Akron water supply reservoirs. After some discussion, there were additional questions about kerosene and/or white gas as well. The fisherman I spoke with is questioning whether or not propane can be used to power an auger for ice fishing as well as if it can be used for lanterns or heaters while out on the ice. My assumption is that propane would be permitted since it is a compressed gas & not a liquid fuel  kerosene & white gas would not be permitted.

Would you please let me know if the intent of the regulation is to prohibit the use of liquid fuels that could contaminate the water supply and if by that reasoning propane would be permissible for ice fishing (and potentially other motors)?

Thanks,
Deb Green
Ext. 6500

1501:31-13-07 [Effective until 3/1/2014] Special fishing regulations for water areas owned or controlled by the division of wildlife.

(K) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the bank or shore in the following described area at the East Branch reservoir in Geauga county: all of the shoreline north and south of U.S. route 322, excepting the bridge and embankment contained within the U.S. route 322 right-of-way.
(L) Fishing at East Branch reservoir is permitted subject to the following regulation:
(1) It shall be unlawful for any person to use gasoline motors. A maximum of two electric motors are permitted per watercraft.
(M) Fishing at LaDue reservoir is permitted subject to the following regulations:
(1) It shall be unlawful for any person to use gasoline motors. A maximum of two electric motors are permitted per watercraft.
(2) It shall be unlawful to fish from the bank or shore except for the right-of-ways along state route 44, U.S. route 422, and Auburn road.
(N) Fishing at Mogadore reservoir is permitted subject to the following regulations:
(1) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish within one hundred feet of the center line of the Congress lake road. It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the bank or shore within the right-of-ways of Rainfield road, Congress lake road, and state route 43;
(2) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the bank or shore in the following described area; except in the designated camping area so designated by the city of Akron: beginning at a point on the south shore of the main channel of the reservoir contiguous to state route 43, thence starting in a westerly direction and following said shoreline continuously to and including the reservoir and spillway and terminating at a point on the north shoreline two thousand feet east of the reservoir spillway as marked.
(3) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish in the bathing beach area in the small bay on the south side of the reservoir.
(4) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the bank or shore of the concrete embankment located at the most northerly point of the reservoir.
(5) It shall be unlawful for any person to fish or wade from the north bank or shore of the main channel at the reservoir of a point contiguous to the easterly side of state route 43, thence starting in an easterly direction and following said shoreline up to and including the boat rental area.
(6) It shall be unlawful for any person to use gasoline motors. A maximum of two electric motors are permitted per watercraft."


----------

